# York show moved



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

See attached

Please feel free to add your comments. People being very negative about vans

http://www.yorkpress.co.uk/news/yorknews/display.var.2176696.0.city_losing_huge_caravan_festival.php


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi 504329lt

Thank you for that very interesting news.

Warners have not yet sent me any notification on this and there is no information about it on their web-site.

I will keep pass on any information I receive from Warners.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi having read the comments it seems as if most of the posters are either 1) too thick to know the difference between a caravan and a motorhome or 2) Are just on a wind-up and probably live miles away and have never been anywhere near the show.

olley


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

There was talk a couple of years ago that York was 'unsuitable' and proposals for a move to Harrogate Showground, I wonder will it ever be the Knavesmire again, I somehow doubt it.
viator


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

It's not helped by The Press calling it a caravan show but the general consensus seems to be that they're glad to see the back of us!

Regards
Doug


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The rumour last year was that it was going to be the last at York, so I was surprised to see it listed at York this year. Just checked the website and there is no news.
Bit inconvenient, but hopefully Pickering will not be the quagmire that York can be.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I echo some of the feedback on the papers site.

Pickering grinds to a halt at summer weekends anyway. Add thousands of vans and it's a recipe for disaster.

For a successful event like that you've got to have nearby dual carriagways and no junctions to ease the strain. York was always bad for day visitors (we queued for nearly an hour to get in last year) but I'm certain Pickering will be much, much worse.

It really should've gone to the Great Yorkshire Showground instead as there's much better access from Harrogate Bypass.

Andy


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

I Passed pickering showground at easter when a caravan club rally was present which appeared to fill the ground , so how will it manage with a show as big as york is. if york is out of the running surely elvington ( next to A64 dual carriageway) would be better and still close to york for buses to run. Pickering is too far from york for buses approx 15 miles away.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Harrogate showground would have been a better option.
"You can always tell a Yorkshireman,but you can't tell him much!!"


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

*York Show Moved*

I agree with Steamdrivenandy and Lucy2 - Pickering will be a nightmare to get in and out of, and I can't see how the ground can accommodate the amount of motorhomes expected, and there is every chance of a quagmire if it rains.

Not many pubs in Pickering - or restaurants either. They will soon get packed.

I only live 20 miles away from York. Think I'll drive to Whitby instead - if I can find a way round the traffic!

Harrogate would have been much better.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Harrogate gets my vote too! :wink:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

lucy2 said:


> I Passed pickering showground at easter when a caravan club rally was present which appeared to fill the ground , so how will it manage with a show as big as york is. if york is out of the running surely elvington ( next to A64 dual carriageway) would be better and still close to york for buses to run. Pickering is too far from york for buses approx 15 miles away.


I've never been to Elvington but I saw on the news over the weekend that they're not running their airshow this year partly because the ground hasn't recovered from last year's flooding, so that might've had some impact on Warners decision.

Andy


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't know the area so can't really comment but I expect Pickering was cheaper than Harrogate :roll: :roll:


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

I am sure Warners will advise those of us that are trading at "York" show in due course but thanks for the heads up :wink: best reset the TomTom,


Chris


----------



## Ventra (May 1, 2005)

Would of thought Pontefract Race-course could have been a contender,

Good motorway links etc.

Who knows maybe its not a one horse race (course). What will be the 
Pick(ering) of the bunch?


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Jen
any idea when we will find out about the venue from warners

:?:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi scottie

I e-mailed Warners yesterday but as yet have had no reply!! No surprise there then :roll: :roll:


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

I agree with all of the comments so far, and I think it is a bad move moving farther north for a show this late in the year, they are asking to be flooded out, and as someone has already mentioned Pickering is a bottle-neck and traffic disaster waiting to happen, when 4000 vans want to go home you need dual carriageways and motorways very close to the venue exits.

Take all that into account it is definately to far to go on a day trip if you can't make the whole w/e


Bill


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Warners are obviously not completely sorted out with this move yet!! I had this reply to my e-mail today:


Hi Jenny,

The rumours are true we are moving York to Pickering this year, information will be sent shortly

Best Regards

Sally Collin
Exhibitions Assistant
Warners Group Publications


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Pickering Showground must be doing some marketing - the C &CC's "feast of lanterns" (national rally) is there 28-31st August as well (bank holiday weekend)

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/nfol

That should test the organisation before the motorhomers get there :wink:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

bognormike said:


> Pickering Showground must be doing some marketing - the C &CC's "feast of lanterns" (national rally) is there 28-31st August as well (bank holiday weekend)
> 
> http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/nfol
> 
> That should test the organisation before the motorhomers get there :wink:


Just a quick point Mike, The bank holiday is the weekend before.
Gerry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

GerryD said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > Pickering Showground must be doing some marketing - the C &CC's "feast of lanterns" (national rally) is there 28-31st August as well (bank holiday weekend)
> ...


Yes, Sorry, making assumptions before looking at diary! Thanks Gerry


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

IMO it's a very bad move. 8O 

The A169 Malton to Pickering road is a bottle neck at the best of times and with the amount of traffic the show will create it could be a nightmare. The A169 in the other direction takes you to Whitby via Saltersgate and Blue Bank across the North York moors. 8O 

The A170 also runs through Pickering, from the north one will have to tackle Sutton Bank (not for the faint hearted) and in the other direction it goes to Scarborough but not many outfits will come from that direction. So most of the traffic will be on the Malton - Pickering Road.

The showground has never hosted a show of this size but as Mike has already stated the C & C C Feast of Lanterns rally is on from the 28th to the 31st August. I don't know how many units attend but it could give an indication how well the area/showground copes with the large numbers expected. 

The ideal venue would have been the Harrogate Showground but I don't think Warner's would pay their price. 

We don't live far from Pickering, but if you have travelled a couple of hundred miles it's no fun sitting waiting to get into the showground for a couple of hours.

Don


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*York Show moved*

Hi All
i have attached a part of a article from outandabout MMM re the york/pickering show,

THE Northern Motorcaravan Show is moving to a brand new venue this year.

It will take place at the Pickering Showground and organizers have also revealed today that legendary performer Des O'Connor will be the Saturday evening's headline act.

maybe a change of venue will bring better weather. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Eric Morecambe would be most upset that nobody has cracked a DESperate joke yet :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Andy


----------

